# Just finished 1st year of MFA in Directing at Chapman - AMA!



## Reelgurltx

Hi! I just finished my first year of the MFA in Directing program at Chapman. I am an older student and had some great and not so great experiences this past year. AMA!


----------



## Chris W

Ok I'll get this started.  Thanks for doing it!

How many films were were you able to make? How was that experience?
What were the not so great experiences?
What have you liked the most about the program?
Any surprises about the program?
Did you meet any fellow FilmSchool.org people there?


----------

